# Ex-Terroristin Brigitte Mohnhaupt auf Bewährung frei



## Unregistrierter gast (25 März 2007)

Mehr als 24 Jahre hatte die ehemalige RAF-Terroristin Brigitte Mohnhaupt im Gefängnis gesessen. Heute ist sie auf Bewährung freigekommen. Mohnhaupts Weg von der Philosophiestudentin zur Führungfigur der RAF begann vor 40 Jahren.

Quelle und vollständiger Text: http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6404830_NAV_REF1,00.html


----------



## Sockenralf (25 März 2007)

Find ich nicht richtig  

MfG


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2007)

Na, das sieht doch gut aus.
Wenn ich jetzt anfange und dann eingelocht werde, bin ich genau zur Rente wieder draußen, Mord scheint bei und schneller zu verjähren, als Auto zerkratzen. Ob der Staat auch meine Privatrente weiterzahlt, während ich im Knast bin? Und bleibt man Privatpatient oder wie geht das?


----------



## MW (25 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mehr als 24 Jahre hatte die ehemalige RAF-Terroristin Brigitte Mohnhaupt im Gefängnis gesessen. Heute ist sie auf Bewährung freigekommen. Mohnhaupts Weg von der Philosophiestudentin zur Führungfigur der RAF begann vor 40 Jahren.
> 
> Quelle und vollständiger Text: http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6404830_NAV_REF1,00.html


 

Scheinbar haben wir in Deutschland noch nicht genug Terroristen !!!
Wenn alle aus dem Knast gehollt sind, kann ja frau Merkel mal bei Herrn Bush nachfragen, der hat bestimmt auch noch welche zu verschenken


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2007)

hallo,
gewalt ist keine lösung, aber wenn ich den ackermann von der deutschen bank sehe oder die anderen nieten, sollten sie die  chaoten ruhig rauslaßen, damit sie auch ein wenig risiko haben, denn wenn sie genug scheiße gebaut haben und fliegen bekommen sie eine abfindung die jeden lottosechser in den schatten stellen (mannesmann).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> gewalt ist keine lösung, aber wenn ich den ackermann von der deutschen bank sehe oder die anderen nieten, sollten sie die  chaoten ruhig rauslaßen, damit sie auch ein wenig risiko haben, denn wenn sie genug scheiße gebaut haben und fliegen bekommen sie eine abfindung die jeden lottosechser in den schatten stellen (mannesmann).




Naja, die RAF als "Chaoten" zu bezeichnen geht wohl deutlich an der Sache vorbei.  

Du meinst Ackermann := Herrhausen ?  

Wer weis ?


----------



## Raydien (25 März 2007)

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube die hat 2 menschen aufm Gewissen.
2 Menschen umgebracht, nicht totschlag, nicht ausversehen sondern ermordet! Mit voller absicht.

Solche Menschen gehören bis ans Lebensende im Bau.

Das kranke wird sein, das Sie ein Buch schreiben wird sich dabei dumm und dähmlich verdient und dann ein tolles Leben hat. Toll!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch deutsches Gesetz.


----------



## nade (25 März 2007)

Also ich glaube nicht das die sich jetzt mit der Auferstehung der RAF beschäftigt. Die muß ersteinmal 24 Jahre Technikfortschritt und so verarbeiten.
Aber ja wenn doch dann am besten gleich den Klar auch noch, evtl wird eine neue RAF entstehen und den Ackermännern und VW Schmiergeldmanagern und Peter Puff IV mal wieder zeigen, das Geld scheffeln nur solange geht wie die große Anzahl am Arbeitenden Volke die Produkte sich auch leisten kann.
Nur Terror wird/wurde zumindest für die mit Lebenslänglich auf fast 2* Lebenslänglich gezogen, ein Amokläufer der ähnlich viele umbringt kommt mit 5 Jahre durch.
So Ackermänner veruntreun Millionen und zerstören 100de wenn nicht gar 1000de Arbeitsplätze un Spazieren mit einem Viktory ausm Gerichtssaal und haben noch nichteinmal 1/10tel der Geldsumme berappen müssen. Quasi gerade mal die Zinsen über die Prozesszeit. Unsere Gesetze.. Alle sind vor dem Gesetz gleich, nur manche sind Gleicher.


----------



## zotos (26 März 2007)

Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de



ROOOTFFFLLLL......

:s18: :s18: :s18:


----------



## zotos (26 März 2007)

Wo wir schon mal beim Thema Knast sind.

Was ist eigentlich aus der Schwarzgeldaffäre von Helmut Kohl geworden?



			
				götz widmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub´ nicht an Anarchie
> Ich glaub´ an die Demokratie
> An soziale Marktwirtschaft
> Und ich glaub´an Beugehaft
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Ralle (26 März 2007)

@zotos

Aber wie du siehst, hat selbst eine ROT/GRÜNE Regierung den Helmut fein in Ruhe gelassen. Warum wohl?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 März 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @zotos
> 
> Aber wie du siehst, hat selbst eine ROT/GRÜNE Regierung den Helmut fein in Ruhe gelassen. Warum wohl?



Weil der Schröder dieselbe Sorte ist....

Zum Kohl:
Seine Frau hat sich ja (deswegen??) umgebracht, vielleicht hat der damit schon eine gewisse Bestrafung erfahren...


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube die hat 2 menschen aufm Gewissen.
> 2 Menschen umgebracht, nicht totschlag, nicht ausversehen sondern ermordet! Mit voller absicht.


 

ich persönlich gewichte einige dinge wesentlich schwerwiegender als "mord" an einer person...

schlimmere dinge fangen für mich bei vergewaltigung an und gehen über folter bis zum schamlosen ausnutzen von menschen, ländern, rohstoffen und umweltzerstörung. (in bezug auf profitgeile skrupellose unternehmer)

solche menschen sind in meiner welt absolut unbedeutend, und sollten insofern respektlos behandelt werden das ein jeder "normale" mensch der mal einen schlechten tag hat sich an denen austoben kann.
ich bin mir ganz sicher das ich genügend hass aufbringen *könnte *um einen solchen menschen einfach zu erschiessen, auf wunsch auch noch mit einem lächeln im gesicht.

anders formuliert:
ich habe schon größere tiere als menschen getötet...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe schon größere tiere als menschen getötet...



Hört hört.

Hast du überhaupt schon mal eine Waffe in der Hand gehabt ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> bis zum schamlosen ausnutzen von menschen, ländern, rohstoffen und umweltzerstörung. (in bezug auf profitgeile skrupellose unternehmer)
> 
> solche menschen sind in meiner welt absolut unbedeutend, und sollten insofern respektlos behandelt werden das ein jeder "normale" mensch der mal einen schlechten tag hat sich an denen austoben kann.



Nochmal ich:

Dir ist schon klar, das wir ALLE solche Ausbeuter sind ?!

Fährst du KEIN auto ?
Trinkts du KEINEN Kaffe ?
Zahlst du KEINE Steuern ??

Willst du dich jetzt erschiessen mit nem Lächeln ?

Stell davon ein Video nach YouTube ein, OK ?


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hört hört.
> 
> Hast du überhaupt schon mal eine Waffe in der Hand gehabt ?


 
ja - aber abgesehen davon: ich bin eine waffe! *hrhrhr*  


ja ich fahre ein auto, und ich lege auch wert darauf das die karren deutlich über 200ps haben. und ich habe deswegen kein schlechtes gewissen.

ich habe auf die neue manager generation angesprochen, die nicht an einer beständigkeit einer firma interessiert sind die über ihr "amtszeit" (also eben bis zur ersten abfindung) hinausgehen...
die hier arbeitsplätze vernichten, in anderen ländern unter bedingugnen produzieren die land und leute schädigen, den dreck dann hier völlig überteuert verkaufen...

es gab auch schon andere unternehmer und es gibt sie auch noch im mittelstand. eines meiner größten idole was die deutsche unternehmerkultur angeht ist immer noch MAX GRUNDIG...


um mal wieder etwas zum thema zurückzulenken:
wie wäre es mit einer "organisation" die einem mittelständischen deutschen unternehmen quasi über nacht zu einem auftrag verhilft weil die ensprechenden abteilungen eines großkonzerns die zu 70% in indien sitzen komplett ausgebrannt sind - die feuerwehr war machtlos da es genau in dieser nacht ein problem mit der löschwasserversorgung gegeben hat.
(nein - ich bin kein unmensch, es brennt natürlich nachts wenn niemand arbeitet...)

ich will auch keine solche organisation gründen noch will ich zu anderen straftaten aufrufen - dafür habe ich garkeine zeit...
aber ist dieser gedanke so falsch? (jetzt mal nicht juristisch betrachtet)


----------



## zotos (26 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Weil der Schröder dieselbe Sorte ist....
> 
> Zum Kohl:
> Seine Frau hat sich ja (deswegen??) umgebracht, vielleicht hat der damit schon eine gewisse Bestrafung erfahren...



Bei Schröder gebe ich Dir ein 100% ACK

Bei Kohl es ist ein altes Thema und ein alter Mann. Ok: Gnade vor Recht


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 März 2007)

hallo,
wenn wir schon beim aufwärmen sind, franz josef war ja auch kein engel, der hat sich auch schön die taschen vollgestopft, aber die bazis haben schön den deckmäntelchen des schweigens drübergelegt.....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn wir schon beim aufwärmen sind, franz josef war ja auch kein engel, der hat sich auch schön die taschen vollgestopft, aber die bazis haben schön den deckmäntelchen des schweigens drübergelegt.....



Auch hier hat der Allmächtige strafend eingegriffen, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
(Nein, ich meine nicht Markus...)


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 März 2007)

hallo,
@ ug: hat lange gedauert, hier gibt es schnellgericht, kennst du ja


----------



## nade (26 März 2007)

Also was Lernen wir daraus? Ein Politiker der nicht Dreck am Stecken hat ist kein guter Politiker. Wobei die jetzige Bande bringt den Abgesenkten "Gesammtsteuersatz" der bis 2005 von 53,4% auf 51% abgesenkt wurde wieder im schnellgang auf die 53,4% rauf.
In Bezug auf  Markus seine Einstellung zu schwerwiegendere Verbechen 100%ACK. Die hat fü 2 Tote und ein "paar" Verletzte-Schwerverletzte mit 24 Jahren länger in Haft gesessen, als Lebenslänglich ist. So ein Vergewaltiger kommt selbst nach mehrfachem wiederholen nie so lange in de Bau. Ein Raubüberfall mit Toten wird auch nie und nimmer so lange eingekerkert. Dabei ist dann ja wohl auch absicht zu unterstellen, weil es mit der Absicht war die Bank bzw den überfallenen Laden unversehrt zu verlassen, und sich auf die Beute freuen zu können.
Und zu Ackermann? Er hat Gelder veruntreut, und ist mit einer verhältnismäßigen geringen Geldstrafe fein raus. So selber geht man 100 oder evtl 1000€ am Finanzamt vorbei schmuggeln und wird erwischt. Und zack steht eine Strafe von einigen Jahren auf Bewährung und eine Geldstrafe die um einiges höher ist als die Summe. Bei Ackermann keinen vermerk, also das Polizeiliche Führungszeugnis spiegelt eine weiße Weste wieder, man selber würde für so eine "Kleinigkeit" dadrauf einen Eintrag wiederfinden.
Also wer Steuern hinterziehen will sollte nicht unter 50 Millionen anfangen, wer RAF ähnlichen Terror ausüben will sollte es besser wie einen Raubüberfall aussehen lassen, die Haftzeit ist geringer.


----------

